# Hanshi Bruce Juchnik



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 16, 2007)

Just finished a two day seminar with Hanshi Juchnik of the Kosho Ryu Kempo line.

Man, last week I thought I was starting to know what I'm doing.  Damn, that man can move.  Beyond that, he's probably the most knowledgable martial arts scholar I've ever encountered.

If you get the chance to work with Hanshi, I recommend.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 16, 2007)

How about a review of some of the stuff you learned and some pics


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 16, 2007)

No pics from me.  Every second I spend snapping a photo is a second I'm not experiencing the moment.  I'm actually photo-hostile.

Stuff we worked was movement and concept based.  Difficult to explain in words.  A lot of blending with the attacker's motion, using it to set him up for a big fall.  A lot of timing and sensitivity.  

Not very sexy to explain (or probably to watch), but man it felt good to participate in.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 16, 2007)

> Every second I spend snapping a photo is a second I'm not experiencing the moment


 
I agree with that statment


Learning to blend with the opponents movement is always enjoyable and frustratinf at the same time

happy  to hear you had a good time


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Jul 16, 2007)

An amazing experience I've shared myself.  No matter how many seminars or deshi's of his I've attended, everyone produces a phenomenon I describe as 'smoke coming out of the ears'.

bushido,

Do you study Kosho or are you part of another line that was cross training with Hanshi?

_Don Flatt


----------



## bujuts (Jul 16, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> How about a review of some of the stuff you learned...



I would like to join in on such a discussion as well.  A friend of mine used to be under Mr. Juchnik, and invited me to a small session they had in his garage about two years ago.  It was basically four of us and Mr. Juchnik for about two hours.  I have to admit I wasn't impressed in the least, but at the same time I recognize that I saw only a fraction of what he can likely do.

Look forward to it.

Thanks,

Steven Brown
Universal Kenpo Federation


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 16, 2007)

Kosho Gakkusei said:


> Do you study Kosho or are you part of another line that was cross training with Hanshi?
> _Don Flatt



Both.  My studio teaches Parker lineage Kenpo (plus a little more) up through black belt.  After black, we do a lot of Kosho.  Kosho seems to me one of those arts that's better studied after getting rank in something a little more complete.

Bujuts-- after a good night's sleep, I can explain a little better.  It's sort of like the meaner, thuggish little brother of Aikido. Aikido directs and guides an attacker's motion into a throw or lock.  Kosho uses the same principals to direct and guide an attacker's motion into your strike, creating a devastating hit at the point of impact.


----------



## Kosho-Monk (Jul 16, 2007)

> I would like to join in on such a discussion as well. A friend of mine used to be under Mr. Juchnik, and invited me to a small session they had in his garage about two years ago. It was basically four of us and Mr. Juchnik for about two hours. I have to admit I wasn't impressed in the least, but at the same time I recognize that I saw only a fraction of what he can likely do.


 

Bujuts,

What was it that you did not like about Bruce Juchnik's teaching?  Who is your "friend" that used to be under him?


-John


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 16, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Just finished a two day seminar with Hanshi Juchnik of the Kosho Ryu Kempo line.
> 
> Man, last week I thought I was starting to know what I'm doing. Damn, that man can move. Beyond that, he's probably the most knowledgable martial arts scholar I've ever encountered.
> 
> If you get the chance to work with Hanshi, I recommend.


 


bushidomartialarts said:


> . It's sort of like the meaner, thuggish little brother of Aikido. Aikido directs and guides an attacker's motion into a throw or lock. Kosho uses the same principals to direct and guide an attacker's motion into your strike, creating a devastating hit at the point of impact.


 
Hanshi Juchnik is an awesome teacher......it's been awhile though since I've had a chance to train with him.

As far as the comparisons to Aikido; Kosho looks and feels more like a classical jujutsu or aikijutsu art. In the traditional jujutsu arts, the idea is to have the opponents movements destroy himself.
You want to dispatch the opponent as quickly and with as minimal movement as possible.


----------



## Carol (Jul 16, 2007)

I may butcher this question so please forgive me if I do.  Does Kosho work more off the direction of energy (A frontal attack is a frontal attack, regardless of whether its (say) a punch or a kick)?  We work with similar principles in Silat but I'm not very good at describing it. 

Just curious


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jul 16, 2007)

Silat and Kosho are really similar.
A silat student would feel right at home in a Kosho class......and vice versa.


----------



## mitose (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!
If you find Bruce so great,attend a seminar with the Mitose's and you'll think were Gods!!!!!


----------



## Blindside (Sep 24, 2007)

mitose said:


> WOW!!!!!!
> If you find Bruce so great,attend a seminar with the Mitose's and you'll think were Gods!!!!!


 
Well, good to see that you have your egos under control.

Lamont


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 24, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I agree with that statment
> 
> 
> Learning to blend with the opponents movement is always enjoyable and frustratinf at the same time
> ...


So do I...

I do try to take a camera to seminars...  About all I end up with (unless I've got someone I can give the camera to) is a group shot at the end, and maybe one or two taken during a break.  But I'm usually too busy scribbling some notes down...


----------



## mitose (Sep 25, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Well, good to see that you have your egos under control.
> 
> Lamont


the truth will set you free.
just stating what has been said when a Bruce Juchnik guy or girl 
attends a class with us.


----------



## kosho (Sep 25, 2007)

I have hanshi Coming to my Dojo in March 1st and 2nd.

Kosho


----------

